# Wiring question



## turducken34 (Nov 1, 2011)

While waiting for the 500 to finish last night, I installed my insulated rail joiners to my passing siding, (using a bachmann left-hand turnout on one end and a right on the other). I'm going DC, so I'm using a second power pack to supply power to the siding and eventually my spurs. I'm using an Atlas #205 switch to accomplish this and using the Atlas wiring book.

My question is, the way that it's wired now,when I go to power up or down my spurs that my siding is always going to be "hot". Any ideas? My apologies if this is an over simplified deal I'm having trouble with...maybe I'm just tired. I'll blame Montoya's car for causing a two hour delay lol. Thanks!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

For what it's worth... I wouldn't be powering my spurs off of a separate transformer too complected, branch lines and yards yes, it's a lot easier to achieve good results. A simple on off for the spur track is all that is needed to have control of the sidings.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Sean is right on, best handled using a two position toggle switch.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Atlas makes a cheep simple track selection switch. It hooks to both of your controllers and up to four tracks. It is good to have your train change tracks and still me run by the same controller.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

oh ya. You were not the only one up late working on there railroad because of the Daytona 500. I think i will model a jet dryer, with flames.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Odds makers in Vegas say the chances of a race car hitting a jet dryer are a million to Juan.....


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

But all it takes is just Juan


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Where's the pic of Shay's little jet-powered old Ford truck when we need one? Dust that puppy off, and stick it on the Daytona track!


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Thats why the turnouts in opposite directions are insulated. I would suggest a simple SPST or SPDT toggle for this. Now, if ya plan on having more than one train running on thr other track, a DPDT toggle may have to be used.


----------



## turducken34 (Nov 1, 2011)

Oh boy, I'm confused lol....So the Atlas #205 switch won't work? I got my passing siding running fine, but in using feeder wires off that to the #205 switch to my spurs isn't working.....Hopefully i'm not frustrating you all. Thanks.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes you can use the Atlas #205!
Hope this helps!


----------



## turducken34 (Nov 1, 2011)

NIMT- Thank you so much, perfect!


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I like what NIMT showed us , but I think there will be times when you might want to kill the power to the main line also.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Here you go Southern!


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

NIMT, Great graphics. Now can you do the same set up with two cabs (transformer) and the Atla 215 selector switch?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Southern I can...but I've found that for simplification or ease of running it's best to combine the 220 controller and a 215 selector to make the task of twin controllers and multiple blocks much easier.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

That is it! That is what I have been using for years. A 220 to control the revers loop (inter most track, figure eight) on my layout. The outer loops and power to the yard are controlled by three 215s. This set up works great for a DC layout.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yea and all that control for about $22.. and it's expandable in a snap!
OK that's it I'll getting rid of all My DCC stuff and going back to DC!!
Did I mention that I fell on the Ice yesterday and smacked my head really hard!!! Hey who am I???


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

ya you did tell me. You also agreed to give me all of your DCC equipment for the Atlas switches above.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Great! I was wondering if I had taken care of those trade details!:sly:
It's all in the mail on it's way to you!:smilie_daumenpos:


----------

